# Was ist ein Jahresfischereischein



## Carpfisher2000 (30. März 2016)

Hallo, ich komme aus Bayern, habe den Fischereischein. Jetzt bin ich für 2 Tage in Hamburg, wo mir Fremdwörter wie Jahresfischereischein und Freies Gewässer in den Weg kommen. Was ist das genau, was ist der Jahresfischereischein? Wenn das nicht das selbe wie der Fischereischein ist was ist das und wie krigt man den was kostet der? 
LG,
Jannis

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was ist ein Jahresfischereischein*

Carpfisher, Dein Fischereischein müsste 'unserem' Jahresfischereischein entsprechen.
 Wir können hier oben diesen aber nicht auf Lebenszeit erwerben, sondern jährlich einen Beitrag bezahlen.
 Nach meinem Verständnis darfst Du damit in den freien Gewässern in Hamburg angeln.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was ist ein Jahresfischereischein*

Hallo Carpfisher2000,

unser Fischereischein (in Bayern) hieß früher auch mal Jahresfischereischein; ganz früher mußte man den alle Jahre verlängern, dann kam der fünf Jahre gültige und später der zehn Jahre gültige hinzu und seit es den auf Lebeszeit gibt wurde der zehn Jahre gültige wieder abgeschafft.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Norbi (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was ist ein Jahresfischereischein*

ich weiss nicht was Ihr für Probleme habt,auch in Hamburg heisst Er Fischereischein und nicht Jahresfischereischein!!!!!


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was ist ein Jahresfischereischein*

Norbi, hast Recht.....

 Steht auch auf'm SH-Schein |rotwerden

 Irgendwie hängt bei mir der Begriff 'Jahresfischereischein' aber auch zementiert im Kopf fest #c


----------



## Carpfisher2000 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was ist ein Jahresfischereischein*

Das heißt mit meinem fischereischein kann ich da angeln wie mit nem Jahresfischereischein, und was sind dann diese freien gewässer?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was ist ein Jahresfischereischein*

Jahresfischereischein, Bundesfischereischein, blauer Schein etc. ist auch nach der Föderalismusreform alles das Gleiche:
Der "staatliche" Fischereischein, ausgestellt vom jeweiligen Bundesland.

Der gilt laut Föderalismusreform als Gastangler auch in jedem anderen Bundesland.

Bei Umzug in ein anderes Bundesland muss man den meist umschreiben lassen, da werden dann aber nicht mehr alle Scheine anerkannt (Bayern und B-W erkennen z. B. nur Scheine an, bei denen Prüfung mit Kurs von mind. 30 Stunden nachgewiesen werden kann), und es kann sein, dass man dann nach Umzug die Prüfung nochmal machen muss.

Als bayrischer Gastangler hast Du also mit Deinem Schein in Hamburg keinerlei Probleme zu erwarten (ausser  machtgeile Kontrollettis, welche die rechtlichen Grundlagen nicht kennen. Aber das kannste eh nirgends ändern in Bürokrateutonien)..


----------

